# 300 ultra mag ballistics



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where i need to be at 50 yds to be dead on at 200 yds.

Remington 150gr Swift Sciroccos

The remington ballistics site only gives you the 250 yard zero and then if you are sighting in at 100 yds, but i only have a 50 yd range at my house. I am thinking something like .9" high at 50 should be dange near dead on at 200. Any info??


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

dieseldog,

You want to be 0.1 high at 50 yrds. for a 200 yrd. zero.....pretty much dead on at 50. You should then be 0.9 high at 100 yrds. and dead on again at 200. At 300 you will be 4.9 low.....so you can pretty much hold "dead on out to 300 yrds".....for deer sized or larger game.

That round has a MZ of 3450 fps and a BC of 0.435.

I did the calculations on the "understanding" you have a 24" barrel....if it is shorter or longer let me know. It wont make that big of a difference unless your shooting a LONG ways. I also took the assumption that your from ND. Elevation will also make a difference. However, that will also be minimal....hope this helps...good shooting!!!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks I guess I was thinking about the 100 yd again at .9" high. Yes I am in ND. Once again thanks alot. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

how is your 300 to shoot. All I hear is recoil recoil....... what are your thoughts, I am looking to jump to a 300. I have no idea which one though.

GH29


----------

